# Stress management Technique



## Donald (Apr 18, 2009)

STRESS MANAGEMENT TECHNIQUE 
Just in case you are having a rough day, here is a stress management
technique recommended in all the latest psychological journals. The
funny thing is that it really does work and will make you smile..

       1. Picture yourself lying on your belly on a warm rock that
hangs out over a crystal clear stream..
       2. Picture yourself with both your hands dangling in the cool
running water.
       3. Birds are sweetly singing in the cool mountain air.
       4. No one knows your secret place.
       5. You are in total seclusion from that hectic place called the
world.
       6. The soothing sound of a gentle water fall fills the air with
a cascade of serenity.
       7. The water is so crystal clear that you can easily make out
the face of the person you are holding underwater.

There!! See? It really does work... You're smiling already. Feel free to
forward this if you know others who might benefit from this technique. 

Donald


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 18, 2009)

At the moment that person is whoever put the 3000 word limit on my bloody history coursework. Arghhhh............

But other than that a quality one.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 19, 2009)

lol nice one!!!!!

seen this one the other day....................................................

1) place circle of paper over window.
2) picture person who is annoying you on the paper.
3) repeatedly bang head against paper.
4) if it aint worked keep repeating steps 1-3 till it does.


----------



## Tash.x (Apr 20, 2009)

Good one Mike


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 22, 2009)

hehehe i liked it to tash


----------



## Caroline (Apr 22, 2009)

On a snowy cold day imagine you're inside the nice warm office. You have your feet up, your favorite comfort food and your favorite drink. There is a nice comfortable arm chair and some good reading or music.

Now imagine your boss is on the window ledge outside begging to be let in and all of the windows are locked or sealed...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 24, 2009)

lol even better if you had a poke hole in said window by boss to push him off if he annoyed you with to much begging


----------

